# My biggest buck yet!!



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Shot this guy last Wednesday 11-09-2011 at 3pm. Was taken on public land in the rain at 38 yards. 9 scorable points with a 22 1/8 inch outside spread. Any guessers on score? Deer was very large, and had to be pushin 250 on the hoof.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on a great buck! Nice boat in the background too!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Congrats! you getting him mounted? and high 160''s maybe 170. real good mass and tine length.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Not "skunkedagain", I see!
Beauty!
Guess 155??


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. I was thinkin mid 140's maybe 150. I am getting a european mount done on it.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice! Havent seen any monsters yet.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Really tough to tell the score from just a picture, but I would guess 133. Let us know what he scores. Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

awesome deer that picture make him look kinda like Grandpa Munster lol


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on an awesome deer. Nice mass on him. I'd ballpark around 140"


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats on a great buck and shot on public land! Wow! I'm guessing 140's. Looks to have good mass and nice main beam length.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

great looking deer, big deduction on the g-2 and no g-4 on the right side i would say he will net 125 to 130. but the score dose not take anything away from the deer very nice.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## noSnookinOh (Apr 3, 2011)

where's the rest of him????????? Nice boat though


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

OOOHHHH !!! He's a nice one..Congrats


----------



## 1Arrow1Shot (Nov 4, 2011)

impressive deer congrats


----------

